# Competa



## LoveSunShine (Aug 19, 2018)

Good evening everyone 

We are staying in Campeta 
Is there a expat Community here please 

Paul


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

LoveSunShine said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> We are staying in Campeta
> Is there a expat Community here please
> ...


I would just Google it. There must be something. Read this An unplanned but enjoyable career move . surinenglish.com


----------



## LoveSunShine (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Although I don't live in Spain but participate in the forum and seeing as you have only one reply I decided to do a little search, if you are on facebook there is a group called Competa Social, I couldn't find much info as it's a closed group and you need to send a request to join them. It would seem however that they hold little gatherings now and then to welcome new people. I would expect there's more info to be had once you join.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1627754883978529/


----------



## Carl waters (Sep 21, 2019)

Tigerlillie said:


> Although I don't live in Spain but participate in the forum and seeing as you have only one reply I decided to do a little search, if you are on facebook there is a group called Competa Social, I couldn't find much info as it's a closed group and you need to send a request to join them. It would seem however that they hold little gatherings now and then to welcome new people. I would expect there's more info to be had once you join.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1627754883978529/


''Although I don't live in Spain'',,, so why do you keep commenting on comments from genuine expats who live in Spain then?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Carl waters said:


> ''Although I don't live in Spain'',,, so why do you keep commenting on comments from genuine expats who live in Spain then?


Thats nice Possibly she is just trying to be helpful.didn't realise we had to live in Spain and needed your permission to come on this forum.You might find there is a few people who post on here who don't live in Spain.lol


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Carl waters said:


> ''Although I don't live in Spain'',,, so why do you keep commenting on comments from genuine expats who live in Spain then?


Who the /SNIP/ died and put you in charge...if you have nothing useful to say perhaps it's better to say nothing at all.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Carl waters said:


> ''Although I don't live in Spain'',,, so why do you keep commenting on comments from genuine expats who live in Spain then?


And yet you offer no assistance to the OP and criticise someone who does. 


So, as TL says, whom, I might add, probably offers more “advice” as opposed to derogatory comments than yourself. /SNIP/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

:focus:Competa - lovely place apparently, never been there myself, I'm more of a northener.
Here's some info about it though for those who want to know something about the area
https://www.thingstodopost.com/what-to-do-and-see-in-competa-spain-the-best-places-and-tips-129824


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We found Competa a nice friendly place (unlike Frigiliana)  we visited it a couple of times and there was definitely evidence of a fair few Brits like much of Axarquia.


----------

